# MyLink Hacking Thread (BYOM2)



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

It gets annoying. At some point you’re like “Why am I bothering with the OEM crap when I can design my own?” (And probably do it quicker, and better).

Because one things for certain, if you can hack into it I am confident you could design the entire thing yourself.

Having said that. You can access the service menu holding power, menu, and home. This has nothing interesting from a dev stand point.

The actual dev mode seems to be FTDI over USB (probably only 1 USB port works). It can also accept firmware over usb, but it likely needs to be signed (unless GM did not enable that).

It also probably uses a STM MCU…. If not then NXP.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

What I just said was for the 8”.

I think LC7F is the 7”. Which has another menu you can get to tapping 10 times somewhere. But it has a code.

Again though like the 8” I think this is just the service menu and isn’t useful for developing. The 7” should still accept firmware over usb.


----------



## dmanley0903 (Oct 29, 2021)

Snipesy said:


> What I just said was for the 8”.
> 
> I think LC7F is the 7”. Which has another menu you can get to tapping 10 times somewhere. But it has a code.
> 
> ...


I’m looking at the 7” LC7F unit. Though I would love to design something myself, I want to leave OnStar intact and I fear losing it as a result of using a third party headunit. I can easily get into developer mode but I can’t get anything interesting out of it. The code is 20130822. I don’t believe I can update from USB that I know of. There is a way to check for updates online from the radio though, but it says there are no updates available.

I've looked at LG's Open Source Documentation for that unit. SSH is listed in said documentation, yet no ports are open to ssh to.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

dmanley0903 said:


> I’m looking at the 7” LC7F unit. Though I would love to design something myself, I want to leave OnStar intact and I fear losing it as a result of using a third party headunit. I can easily get into developer mode but I can’t get anything interesting out of it. The code is 20130822. I don’t believe I can update from USB that I know of. There is a way to check for updates online from the radio though, but it says there are no updates available.
> 
> I've looked at LG's Open Source Documentation for that unit. SSH is listed in said documentation, yet no ports are open to ssh to.


That code looks like a date. Any significance in that?


----------



## dmanley0903 (Oct 29, 2021)

Blasirl said:


> That code looks like a date. Any significance in that?


It’s definitely a date of some sorts, but i really don’t believe it’s significant. The older WinCE units also had a 2011**** code to access developer mode.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

dmanley0903 said:


> I’m looking at the 7” LC7F unit. Though I would love to design something myself, I want to leave OnStar intact and I fear losing it as a result of using a third party headunit. I can easily get into developer mode but I can’t get anything interesting out of it. The code is 20130822. I don’t believe I can update from USB that I know of. There is a way to check for updates online from the radio though, but it says there are no updates available.
> 
> I've looked at LG's Open Source Documentation for that unit. SSH is listed in said documentation, yet no ports are open to ssh to.


I would assume they closed all of that to prevent hacking attempts….

The way the radio updates is it connects to wifi and updates itself. But a dealer can also download an image to usb and it somehow uses that. You can get these images through SPS.

I would investigate if said image can be modified then we can just upload any image we want. But most likely they are signed. Which means we need to bypass that.


----------



## dmanley0903 (Oct 29, 2021)

Snipesy said:


> I would assume they closed all of that to prevent hacking attempts….
> 
> The way the radio updates is it connects to wifi and updates itself. But a dealer can also download an image to usb and it somehow uses that. You can get these images through SPS.
> 
> I would investigate if said image can be modified then we can just upload any image we want. But most likely they are signed. Which means we need to bypass that.


I figured there was a secret way to update other than WiFi. Finding and exploiting said method is the trick. I know previous QNX Powered head units have had flaws in their update methods.


----------



## 16Cruze84 (Nov 27, 2018)

Well, I just Bricked my MyLink system. I messed with settings in the development menu and now my phone and OnStar audio doesn’t play over the speakers. My music will play while contacting an onstar advisor from the Mylink unit. Also my physical seek buttons stopped working as well. Only the on screen seek buttons work now. FML. Someone please help me… I think I might have to take it to the dealership. I reset the entire system already. Still nothing.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

16Cruze84 said:


> Well, I just Bricked my MyLink system. I messed with settings in the development menu and now my phone and OnStar audio doesn’t play over the speakers. My music will play while contacting an onstar advisor from the Mylink unit. Also my physical seek buttons stopped working as well. Only the on screen seek buttons work now. FML. Someone please help me… I think I might have to take it to the dealership. I reset the entire system already. Still nothing.


I mean what settings did you change?


----------



## dmanley0903 (Oct 29, 2021)

16Cruze84 said:


> Well, I just Bricked my MyLink system. I messed with settings in the development menu and now my phone and OnStar audio doesn’t play over the speakers. My music will play while contacting an onstar advisor from the Mylink unit. Also my physical seek buttons stopped working as well. Only the on screen seek buttons work now. FML. Someone please help me… I think I might have to take it to the dealership. I reset the entire system already. Still nothing.


Ive pressed every setting in Dev mode and haven’t had this issue. Make sure the amp setting is correct and it wouldn’t hurt to simulate a cpu crash in the robust eve settings to flush the system.


----------



## 16Cruze84 (Nov 27, 2018)

dmanley0903 said:


> Ive pressed every setting in Dev mode and haven’t had this issue. Make sure the amp setting is correct and it wouldn’t hurt to simulate a cpu crash in the robust eve settings to flush the system.


I figured out what it was. Everything is working properly now. I had changed a dev setting that caused my fm frequency to offset and during the offset the. Physical seek buttons don’t work on mine. I did a full factory reset and it still didn’t work. Finally I gave up and went to bed. The next morning, everything worked properly. I don’t now why it didn’t start working immediately after the factory reset, but hey, everything is working properly now. So oh well.


----------

